# Right brain or Left Brain?



## Taggart

This came up from Facebook. It's a fun little quiz to see which side of your brain you use most.

I came out at 56% right and 44% left - so apparently I use both sides of my brain equally.

Is it really anything other than fun?


----------



## Ingélou

Probably not. I too was told that I use both sides of my brain equally - but it wasn't all that equal, imo. I scored 59% for my right brain - images/ chaos/ creativity/ intuition /fantasy/curiosity & 41% for my left brain - rules/ language/ strategy/ details/ rationality/ logic. 
I confess, I am disappointed & a little ashamed  - I honestly thought that I was more language & reason oriented. 
But that could have been before I joined TalkClassical.


----------



## brotagonist

Ingélou beat me to it. I was going to say that I'm whole brain


----------



## shangoyal

I got 53% left and 47% right. Looks like a nice test!


----------



## ptr

A satisfyingly 22% Left / 78% Right!









/ptr


----------



## aleazk

ptr said:


> A satisfyingly 22% Left / 78% Right!
> 
> View attachment 35839
> 
> 
> /ptr


You picked all the colors by the word? 

-----------------------------------------

I got 50/50.


----------



## Cosmos

I got 68% right, 32% left (which doesn't surprise me)


----------



## ptr

aleazk said:


> You picked all the colors by the word?


Certainly, its much more fun that way! 

/ptr


----------



## GreenMamba

44% left, 56% right. This isn't right for me.


----------



## Ukko

Taggart said:


> This came up from Facebook. It's a fun little quiz to see which side of your brain you use most.
> 
> I came out at 56% right and 44% left - so apparently I use both sides of my brain equally.
> 
> Is it really anything other than fun?


My result is equal to yours. Hah. I understand your chagrin.


----------



## Ukko

GreenMamba said:


> 44% left, 56% right. This isn't right for me.


Hah! You went into denial even before knowing my score.


----------



## Kopachris

Doesn't fMRI data suggest everyone uses both halves of their brain roughly equally? Can't find the study right now, just leaving the idea here (and ruining everyone's fun)...


----------



## Ukko

Kopachris said:


> Doesn't FMRI data suggest everyone uses both halves of their brain roughly equally? Can't find the study right now, just leaving the idea here (and ruining everyone's fun)...


Doesn't bother me. My right brain doesn't recognize 'FMRI', and my left brain ain't saying.


----------



## Guest

"Put your hand on your hand"
So, the one not grasping the mouse (right) is automatically the one I used (left). Would it have made a significant difference to the score?
As for that colour/word test, I'm still not sure I grasped the instructions, never mind completed the test correctly!

Like ingelou - 41% L and 59% R.


----------



## GreenMamba

Kopachris said:


> Doesn't FMRI data suggest everyone uses both halves of their brain roughly equally? Can't find the study right now, just leaving the idea here (and ruining everyone's fun)...


http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0071275
http://www.npr.org/blogs/13.7/2013/...about-the-left-brain-right-brain-relationship
http://ideas.time.com/2013/11/29/there-is-no-left-brainright-brain-divide/


----------



## Ukko

GreenMamba said:


> http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0071275
> http://www.npr.org/blogs/13.7/2013/...about-the-left-brain-right-brain-relationship
> http://ideas.time.com/2013/11/29/there-is-no-left-brainright-brain-divide/


My left brain likes the info at your 2nd url. My right brain likes the photo there - but won't tell my left brain why.


----------



## Ingélou

MacLeod said:


> "Put your hand on your hand"
> So, the one not grasping the mouse (right) is automatically the one I used (left). Would it have made a significant difference to the score?
> As for that colour/word test, I'm still not sure I grasped the instructions, never mind completed the test correctly!
> 
> Like ingelou - 41% L and 59% R.


I was the same - I didn't really know what to do & so I missed a few goes trying to figure it out. So I took the test again - this time I was a 'left-brainer', 69% left brain & 31% right brain. Wonderful!


----------



## Taggart

I tried it again:


----------



## clara s

I was 50-50

but its more complicated that it seems (the subject not the test) 


I am left handed, so some movements I do, like touching my head, are done by my left hand, automatically.

Also in the colors, I had the same success.

well, finally, please tell me, from my result, shall I start writing a novel or I would be a failure?


----------



## Ingélou

clara s said:


> I was 50-50
> 
> but its more complicated that it seems (the subject not the test)
> 
> I am left handed, so some movements I do, like touching my head, are done by my left hand, automatically.
> 
> Also in the colors, I had the same success.
> 
> well, finally, please tell me, from my result, shall I start writing a novel or I would be a failure?


You can't go wrong - remember what Bob Dylan's love told him - 'She said there's no success like failure, and that failure's no success at all.'


----------



## clara s

aleazk said:


> You picked all the colors by the word?
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> I got 50/50.


are you in a technocratic profession or not?

lets say involving maths, physics, chemistry, etc?

a yes or no


----------



## Art Rock

41% L and 59% R

Got a PhD in Chemistry, been managing chemistry R&D departments until 2012, but always had a keen interest in fine art, music and photography (and married a professional artist, who would end up 0-100 if she did this test).


----------



## Crudblud

19%L / 81%R apparently.


----------



## hpowders

62% Right 38% Left. In line with what I expected, since I watch Fox News.


----------



## schuberkovich

25% left, 75% right.


----------



## moody

66% left and 34% right.


----------



## Ingélou

moody said:


> 66% left and 34% right.


You are a logical kind of guy!


----------



## Ingélou

Crudblud said:


> 19%L / 81%R apparently.


Creativity in spades!


----------



## GreenMamba

I love how it says "Congratulations." No matter what we are, we deserve to be congratulated for it.



Taggart said:


>


----------



## Ingélou

Just being alive probably deserves congratulations...


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> 62% Right 38% Left. In line with what I expected, since I watch Fox News.


in such a case, do the test again, because 62% is low hahaha


----------



## hpowders

I didn't understand the instructions concerning the colors. Now I'm 75% Right, 25% left.
Should I apply to Cambridge or forget about it?


----------



## Ingélou

clara s said:


> in such a case, do the test again, because 62% is low hahaha


I wonder if one kept perfecting the test, if one could end up with 100% left brain? :lol:

Then - 'Congratulations, you are dead...'


----------



## clara s

Ingélou said:


> I wonder if one kept perfecting the test, if one could end up with 100% left brain? :lol:
> 
> Then - 'Congratulations, you are dead...'


hahaha

I will try for 100% and tell you, I hope I will survive to do this


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> I didn't understand the instructions concerning the colors. Now I'm 75% Right, 25% left.
> Some Merlot to celebrate!!
> 
> 75%, 25% is good right? Right? Right? Right?
> 
> I can actually make my own oatmeal!


veeeeeery good right hpowders

you have achieved the ultimate right

cheers hahaha


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> veeeeeery good right hpowders
> 
> you have achieved the ultimate right
> 
> cheers hahaha


I first went with the color names instead of the actual colors. I mis-read it.

Otherwise, I'm a decent person. I love animals and help the infirmed cross the street.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> I first went with the color names instead of the actual colors. I mis-read it.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm a decent person. I love animals and help the infirmed cross the street.


you are a decent right brain person


----------



## Taggart

hpowders said:


> I first went with the color names instead of the actual colors. I mis-read it.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm a decent person. I love animals and help the infirmed cross the street.


Do you ask them if they want to cross the street first?


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> you are a decent right brain person


Left, right. Doesn't matter. There are decent examples of both!!


----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


> Do you ask them if they want to cross the street first?


Why bother? They wouldn't understand my NYC accent anyway. I haven't gotten smacked yet!!


----------



## PetrB

LOL. I put little faith, if any, in these brief "tests."

Right Hemisphere: 66%
Left Hemisphere: 34%

It seems it is rather amazing I don't walk around atilt


----------



## aleazk

clara s said:


> are you in a technocratic profession or not?
> 
> lets say involving maths, physics, chemistry, etc?
> 
> a yes or no


Mathematical physicist who tries to compose music from time to time.

Edit: "yes"...


----------



## mstar

I've done a similar test before, if not the same one, and I got that they're each around 50%. Anyway, despite my personality on TC most of the time, I'm usually a much quieter person who likes to be alone when I am at home. (And that's where most music listening comes in)


----------



## brianvds

81% left, 19% right. 

That must be why I just don't get either music or art...


----------



## lupinix

more left (59%) than right actually, this really surprises me
but it could be due to the questions like "which ... did you use". My right foot is broken so obviously I would place it on top of the other. I have my laptop in my left arm so obviously I would put my right arm on my head. With the eye exercise I was too aware of what the question would be and chose to keep my right one open because I thought I was excpected to do so and would fit with the other "right" choices. I think placing my hands on my chest was genuine though, but don't know what it means.


----------



## PetrB

clara s said:


> I was 50-50
> 
> but its more complicated that it seems (the subject not the test)
> 
> I am left handed, so some movements I do, like touching my head, are done by my left hand, automatically.
> 
> Also in the colors, I had the same success.
> 
> well, finally, please tell me, from my result, shall I start writing a novel or I would be a failure?


If memory serves, most everyone's brain is Left - logic / Right - intuition -- EXCEPTING _those who are left-handed whose mother was also left handed_, then the hemisphere function sites are reversed, i.e. then the Left = intuitive / Right = rational.

Hmmmm.


----------



## PetrB

Ingélou said:


> I wonder if one kept perfecting the test, if one could end up with 100% left brain? :lol:
> 
> Then - 'Congratulations, you are dead...'


Not dead, but a charter member of the "I fly by the seat of my pants at all times" club.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> you are a decent right brain person


Thanks. I find it very fulfilling. :tiphat:


----------



## senza sordino

69% right brain 31% left


----------



## hpowders

I looked up "right brain dominant" and it says I'm good at recognizing faces.
Well that's something isn't it?
Glad to find my dog and I have something in common.
He can do my bills starting in March!


----------



## Jos

L 53, R 47

Very much in line with the well-balanced, mentally stable and mature person that I am.....:lol:
Not bad for a left-hander!

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## PetrB

brianvds said:


> 81% left, 19% right.
> 
> That must be why I just don't get either music or art...


or jokes? ......................


----------



## Vesteralen

66-34 left over right (identical to Moody)

If I take the test tomorrow, I wouldn't be surprised to see a complete reversal.

I'm only left-brained on odd-numbered days


----------



## Tristan

72% right-brained. That doesn't surprise me. I'm a dreamer 

It's interesting about right vs. left. When I close one eye to look at something, left is open. In the shower, I wash myself with my left hand (mostly). Crossing my arms over my chest, left is on top. Despite all that, I'm right-handed.


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart & I are left-footers!


----------



## Guest

I did the test. It said: "Results do not compute. You have no brain."


----------



## Taggart

TalkingHead said:


> I did the test. It said: "Results do not compute. You have no brain."


Like Mr Spock, you have obviously been to the Sigma Draconis system:


----------



## PetrB

Apart from the hearty congratulations the software doles out to anyone who completes the test (yes, it is good to finish things; we know that  I also like that the combined colored in part on the diagram -- that 100% adding up to both Right & Left -- is only 50% of the brain as pictured.

That implies we're all either: 
half-full... or 
half empty... or 
heav'n forefend, _half-wits_ 
:lol: / :lol:


----------



## Rhythm

L 34%, R 66% = that’s close enough, and I think the greys have served well.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I got 72% right brained. I was taking the test with my head leaning on my left hand, so when the question "Put your hand on your head. Which hand?" came up it was a failed question.


----------



## hpowders

Jos said:


> *L 53, R 47*
> 
> Very much in line with the well-balanced, mentally stable and mature person that I am.....:lol:
> Not bad for a left-hander!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jos


And the rest of your Swiss Bank vault combination?


----------



## Krummhorn

L 41%, R 59%

As a keyboard player I suppose those number would be fairly correct.


----------



## Kieran

I got 66% right, 34% left.

Was happy - to be honest - this added up to 100%...


----------



## hpowders

Always a good sign!


----------



## DaDirkNL

I am 25% left and 75% right. The statement speaks for itself. Now looking at other people's results, I am really out of balance!


----------



## Ingélou

You are therefore a creative person so you ought not to be run of the mill. Congratulations!


----------



## clara s

PetrB said:


> If memory serves, most everyone's brain is Left - logic / Right - intuition -- EXCEPTING _those who are left-handed whose mother was also left handed_, then the hemisphere function sites are reversed, i.e. then the Left = intuitive / Right = rational.
> 
> Hmmmm.


yes, but with 50% each side of my brain, what is the point to examine my left-handed reversibiity? hahaha

by the way, my mother is not left-handed but my grandmother was

any clue about this?


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Thanks. I find it very fulfilling. :tiphat:


always glad to oblige hahaha


----------



## clara s

Ingélou said:


> Taggart & I are left-footers!


you could be millionaires as footballers


----------



## clara s

aleazk said:


> Mathematical physicist who tries to compose music from time to time.
> 
> Edit: "yes"...


all right I was sure about it

50%-50% brain people, are of practical sciences, with artistic aptitudes


----------



## hpowders

DaDirkNL said:


> I am 25% left and 75% right. The statement speaks for itself. Now looking at other people's results, I am really out of balance!


Me too! Can you recognize faces?


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> always glad to oblige hahaha


Thank you, I think?


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> Me too! Can you recognize faces?


Sure can. Your forum avatar (is that the right word?) depicts a very famous face - Gotham's very own Batman!


----------



## hpowders

TalkingHead said:


> Sure can. Your forum avatar (is that the right word?) depicts a very famous face - Gotham's very own Batman!


Nope! It was taken of Beethoven one night after he was severely plastered!


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> all right I was sure about it
> 
> 50%-50% brain people, are of practical sciences, with artistic aptitudes


Damn them!!!


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Damn them!!!


pourquoi monsieur?


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> pourquoi monsieur?


Je n'ai aucune idée, madame!


----------



## PetrB

Kieran said:


> I got 66% right, 34% left.
> 
> Was happy - to be honest - this added up to 100%...


ahhhh, but you did not notice that yellow-colored two segments adding up to "100%" was only fifty percent of the brain diagram, the other 50% was (ta-da!) _grey matter _


----------



## PetrB

clara s said:


> yes, but with 50% each side of my brain, what is the point to examine my left-handed reversibiity? hahaha
> 
> by the way, my mother is not left-handed but my grandmother was
> 
> any clue about this?


It is enate, from just / only the prior generation. Other than that, maybe a titch higher degree of left-hand dominant runs through one or both sides of your family genetics?


----------



## PetrB

hpowders said:


> nope! It was taken of beethoven one night after he was severely plastered!


_ouch!_ .........................


----------



## PetrB

hpowders said:


> Damn them!!!


There you go, quoting Dr. Ivan Romanovitch Chebutikin, again again again.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Simpler test for right brain vs. left brain. But if the fact I have an earbud in one ear affects how I hold my cell phone, what does that say about my right or left brainedness?


----------



## Kieran

PetrB said:


> ahhhh, but you did not notice that yellow-colored two segments adding up to "100%" was only fifty percent of the brain diagram, the other 50% was (ta-da!) _grey matter _


I don't mind that - helps me sleep at night! In fact, I should be sleeping for 12 hours, by that count. I'm off to bed, g'day! :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

PetrB said:


> There you go, quoting Dr. Ivan Romanovitch Chebutikin, again again again.


I can't get anything past you, no matter how obscure the source!!!


----------



## clara s

PetrB said:


> It is enate, from just / only the prior generation. Other than that, maybe a titch higher degree of left-hand dominant runs through one or both sides of your family genetics?


thank you very much doctor Yalom 

by the way, I wonder if any family genetics are responsible for a possible music inclination or charisma


----------



## clara s

PetrB said:


> There you go, quoting Dr. Ivan Romanovitch Chebutikin, again again again.


wow

reading the three sisters again and again and again? hahaha


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Je n'ai aucune idée, madame!


in such a case I can go on, composing my first sonata hahaha


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> in such a case I can go on, composing my first sonata hahaha


For left hand alone? I do hope it's not a solo violin sonata. Violins can crack easily when dropped.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> For left hand alone? I do hope it's not a solo violin sonata. Violins can crack easily when dropped.


wooonderful

left hand - bow

left brain - composition

left foot - rhythm

and here left ends, otherwise fox news will ban me from watching their news hahaha


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> wooonderful
> 
> left hand - bow
> 
> left brain - composition
> 
> left foot - rhythm
> 
> and here left ends, otherwise fox news will ban me from watching their news hahaha


No problem. Just send Fox a resumé indicating that you had a comprehensive brain test and you happen to incredibly be 75% right, 25% left. I'm quite certain that they will gladly accept you for a position in their Facial Recognition Department. Your assistant just might be a Yorkshire Terrier. Don't be annoyed. I know for a fact he's a terrific worker. You most likely will be replacing me!


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> No problem. Just send Fox a resumé indicating that you had a comprehensive brain test and you happen to incredibly be 75% right, 25% left. I'm quite certain that they will gladly accept you for a position in their Facial Recognition Department. Your assistant just might be a Yorkshire Terrier.


whose Terrier right brain must also be over 75%?

oh well


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> whose *Terrier* right brain must also be over 75%?
> 
> oh well


The canine test is found on *SnoutBook,* an unavailable to humans version of FaceBook. I'm not privy to the terrier's test score information at this time. Sorry.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> The canine test is found on *SnoutBook,* an unavailable to humans version of FaceBook. I'm not privy to the terrier's test score information at this time. Sorry.


I suppose the canine test does not include the part "spotting the colours"

because the dogs have monochromatism


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> I suppose the canine test does not include the part "spotting the colours"
> 
> because the dogs have monochromatism


Yes. Very true. I'm sure SnoutBook test designers had the test adjusted for "smells" rather than "colors" for the canines.
Not to worry! There's always a way!


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> wooonderful
> 
> left hand - bow
> 
> left brain - composition
> 
> left foot - rhythm
> 
> and here left ends, otherwise fox news will ban me from watching their news hahaha


Fox News is looking for a token moderate since their roster is predominantly conservative.
With that 50, 50 test score it might work out for you.
Rupert Murdoch is supposed to be a very fine boss.


----------

